# Methamphetamine synthesis from P2P via Aluminum amalgam



## William Dampier

*Reaction scheme:*​


​*Equipment and* *glassware**:*​
5 L Round bottom flask;​
Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus (optional);
Reflux condenser;
Funnel;
Sieve filter (kitchen grade is ok);
Syringe or Pasteur pipette;
pH indicator papers;
Beakers (500 mL x2, 250 mL x2, 100 mL x2);
Vacuum source;
Vacuum distillation apparatus;
Laboratory scale (0.01-100 g is suitable);
Measuring cylinders 250 mL, 100 mL and 20 mL;
Cold water bath;
Glass rod and spatula;
Separatory funnel 1 L (optional);
Buchner flask and funnel; 
Filter paper;
Freezer;

*Reagents:*​
Phenyl-2-propanone 40 g;​
Ethanol 200 ml;​
Aqueous methylamine (free base) 200 ml 25%;​
Cut aluminum foil 40 g;​
Mercury chloride (HgCl2) 0.30 g or mercury 2 nitrate (Hg(NO3)2) 0.359 g;​
Distilled water;​
Potassium hydroxide 120 g;​
Diethyl ether (or petroleum ether) 750 ml;​
Magnesium sulphate anhydrous (MgSO4) ~30 g;​
Acetone ~150 mL;​
Concentrated hydrochloric acid (HCl 36%) ~12 mL;​

*Synthesis:*
*1.* Phenyl-2-propanone 40 g, ethanol 200 ml, aqueous methylamine (free base) 200 ml 25%, cut aluminum foil 40 g and mercury chloride 0.30 g (or mercury 2 nitrate 0.359 g) are placed into a 5 L round bottom flask.
*2.* A reflux condenser is installed and reaction mixture is refluxed for 2 hours and cooled down to a room temperature.
*3.* The reaction mixture is poured into a ice-water (1:1 v/v) beaker through a sieve filter (to get rid of solid Al/Hg), flask has to be washed off from residues of reaction mixture to a beaker. The reaction mixture in the beaker is alkalized with potassium hydroxide aq solution (120 g KOH in 250 ml H2O).
*4.* Then, the solution is extracted with diethyl ether (or petroleum ether) 750 ml.
*5.* Ether extract with methamphetamine free base is dried over MgSO4. After that, a solvent is evaporated with a slight heating of warm water bath or with help of rotary evaporator with vacuum.
*6.* Next, crude methamphetamine free base is distilled with vacuum to give pure 1-phenyl-2-methylaminopropane (methamphetamine) with 70% yield.
*7.* Methamphetamine free base is dissolved in x3 volume of dry acetone.
*8.* Concentrated hydrochloric acid (HCl 36%) is added dropwise to reach pH 6.
*9.* The mixture is put into a freezer for 12 hours, methamphetamine is crystalized there.
*10.* Methamphetamine crystals are vacuum filtered, washed with small amount of cold dry acetone and air dried (or dried in a vacuum chamber).​


----------



## Saymynamehsb

What do you mean by "Poured into ice-water"?
We pour the refluxed mixture into ice-water?

And if yes, how much water do I have to use?


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Saymynamehsb said:


> What do you mean by "Poured into ice-water"?
> We pour the refluxed mixture into ice-water?
> 
> And if yes, how much water do I have to use?



SaymynamehsbIf I were to guess it’s for the CRAP(Crude reagent and product) to have a place to go to that’s not your organic layer.


----------



## Saymynamehsb

Mclssmxxl said:


> If I were to guess it’s for the CRAP(Crude reagent and product) to have a place to go to that’s not your organic layer.



MclssmxxlYou’re probably right, thanks


----------



## G.Patton

Saymynamehsb said:


> What do you mean by "Poured into ice-water"?
> We pour the refluxed mixture into ice-water?
> 
> And if yes, how much water do I have to use?



SaymynamehsbYes. The volume of water is 1:1.


----------



## Dafunkphenomena

William Dampier said:


> *Reaction scheme:*
> View attachment 1396
> 
> is that synth way scalable? x10 x 20 etc?
> 
> tnx in advance!
> 
> 
> *Synthesis:*
> 1. Mixed of 40 g phenyl-2-propanone, 200 ml ethanol, 200 ml 25% aqueous methylamine, 40 g aluminum turnings and 0,30 g mercuric chloride.
> 2. Refluxed 2 hours.
> 3. Poured into ice-water, alkalinized with 120 g. potassium hydroxide.
> 4. Extracted with 750 ml diethyl ether.
> 5. Extract dried and evaporated.
> 6. The residue was distilled in vacuum to give 1-phenyl-2-methylaminopropane, 70% yield.
> 7. Dissolved in 3 amounts of dry acetone.
> 8. Dropwise conc. HCl acid at pH - 6.
> 9. Put in freezer for 12 hours.
> 10. Filtered and dry.



William Dampier


----------



## medosal

William Dampier said:


> *Reaction scheme:*
> View attachment 1396
> 
> 
> *Synthesis:*
> 1. Mixed of 40 g phenyl-2-propanone, 200 ml ethanol, 200 ml 25% aqueous methylamine, 40 g aluminum turnings and 0,30 g mercuric chloride.
> 2. Refluxed 2 hours.
> 3. Poured into ice-water, alkalinized with 120 g. potassium hydroxide.
> 4. Extracted with 750 ml diethyl ether.
> 5. Extract dried and evaporated.
> 6. The residue was distilled in vacuum to give 1-phenyl-2-methylaminopropane, 70% yield.
> 7. Dissolved in 3 amounts of dry acetone.
> 8. Dropwise conc. HCl acid at pH - 6.
> 9. Put in freezer for 12 hours.
> 10. Filtered and dry.



William DampierCan we replace Koh by Naoh ?


----------



## medosal

William Dampier said:


> *Reaction scheme:*
> View attachment 1396
> 
> 
> *Synthesis:*
> 1. Mixed of 40 g phenyl-2-propanone, 200 ml ethanol, 200 ml 25% aqueous methylamine, 40 g aluminum turnings and 0,30 g mercuric chloride.
> 2. Refluxed 2 hours.
> 3. Poured into ice-water, alkalinized with 120 g. potassium hydroxide.
> 4. Extracted with 750 ml diethyl ether.
> 5. Extract dried and evaporated.
> 6. The residue was distilled in vacuum to give 1-phenyl-2-methylaminopropane, 70% yield.
> 7. Dissolved in 3 amounts of dry acetone.
> 8. Dropwise conc. HCl acid at pH - 6.
> 9. Put in freezer for 12 hours.
> 10. Filtered and dry.



William Dampiercan i use methylamine HCL instead methylamine


----------



## G.Patton

medosal said:


> Can we replace Koh by Naoh ?



medosalHello, yes


medosal said:


> can i use methylamine HCL instead methylamine


You have to get methylamine free base. Hydrochloric salt will not work.


----------



## medosal

G.Patton said:


> Hello, yes
> 
> You have to get methylamine free base. Hydrochloric salt will not work.



G.Pattonthanks


----------



## G.Patton

UnknownRadar said:


> how to make it from me hcl to freebase me?



UnknownRadar


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/how-to-properly-generate-methylamine-gas-to-methanol.1315/post-4279


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

sorry to ask what is another name for aluminum turning, can aluminum foil be used.


----------



## G.Patton

Yusuf said:


> can aluminum foil be used



Yusufyes


----------



## johnny.b

This reaction work when You use methylamine 33% in methanol?


----------



## G.Patton

johnny.b said:


> This reaction work when You use methylamine 33% in methanol?



johnny.bI think yes.


----------



## ASheSChem

William Dampier said:


> Ethanol 200 ml;



William Dampierit can be replace by isopropanol?


----------



## G.Patton

yes



ASheSChem said:


> it can be replace by isopropanol?



ASheSChem


----------



## primitiveintelectual

I don't understand step 5 to 6

step 5. When evaporate diethyl ether, We will get freebase.
what does it mean freebase?
It means a powder methamphetamine?
How then in Step 6 I have to distilled this powder methamphetamine?
Should I dissolve the methamphetamine powder in the water (1:1) and distilled?
Why is step 6 needed? Could I skip step 6?
When in step 5 evaporated diethylether, I got a powder methamphetamine, Can I go straight to step7?

Sorry my stupid questions.


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> what does it mean freebase?



primitiveintelectualMethamphetamine base is also named amphetamine freebase or just free base. Amphetamine is organic base by presence of -NH2 group.


primitiveintelectual said:


> It means a powder methamphetamine?


Methamphetamine powder is methamphetamine salt, which is obtained after step 8


primitiveintelectual said:


> How then in Step 6 I have to distilled this powder methamphetamine?


Methamphetamine free base is liquid and distilled with vacuum


primitiveintelectual said:


> Should I dissolve the methamphetamine powder in the water (1:1) and distilled?


no


primitiveintelectual said:


> Why is step 6 needed? Could I skip step 6?


Yes but your Methamphetamine salt product will have a low quality.


primitiveintelectual said:


> When in step 5 evaporated diethylether, I got a powder methamphetamine


you'll get methamphetamine free base


----------



## Fenster

Can Methanol replace ethanol as solvent?


----------



## Fenster

Can I make Methylamine in situ. via nitromethane like they do when reducing MDP2P


----------



## joejoe

William Dampier said:


> *10.* Methamphetamine crystals are vacuum filtered, washed with small amount of cold dry acetone and air dried (or dried in a vacuum chamber).​



William DampierWould like to ask,do I still need become hydrochloric acid?Or is this already the final product?


----------



## Hank Schrader

Fenster said:


> Can I make Methylamine in situ. via nitromethane like they do when reducing MDP2P



FensterP2P + Nitromethane. You can do that. 
This only works with Al/Hg
Will not work with sodium borohydride.


----------

